# Off-Topic >  [Portuguese] - Terá, o gato, comido o circuito impresso?

## Serra Cabo

English synopsis follows.
===============

Olá.

Esta _playlist_ mostra a saga que foi a tentativa de reparação de um conversor 12VDC - 230VDC.

Descrevo, entre outros casos, o funcionamento do circuito integrado uA723, com o qual montei no passado variados reguladores de tensão analógicos e ainda o sistema Vero Wire (Vero - Electronics packaging). Não sei se é ainda produzido.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...3Wvg-LuZvIx2XG

=======================

This playlist shows how I tried to repair a 12VDC - 230VAC converter. Please note that in my country, Portugal, mains voltage is 230VAC 50Hz.

Among several other things I describe explain how the analogue voltage regulator IC uA723 operates. I also show how to use the Vero Wire system (Vero - Electronics packaging). I don't know if it is still under regular production.

The converter has died because of heavy corrosion of the PCB copper. As it has some unknown components that could have been compromised by the corrosion side effects (producing abnormal voltages and/or currents) I decided that until better judgement I wouldn't go further trying to repair it.

----------


## RobertmaG

online live casino <a href="http://spaceonlinecasino.com/">casino online</a>

----------

